# Changed the snorkels again!



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

I had to change some things up on my snorkels. The new design breaths much better than what I had originally built. Plus I think it looks better too.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

looks good


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

looks really good, what kind of pipe is that, really like the clean look too it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

VERY nice!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks great, Awesome install, very clean:rockn:


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Good job man, that looks sick!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## cmjbr750 (Mar 25, 2010)

anything looks good on a can am


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks guys. Sorry the bike isn't any cleaner than that. I broke an axle Saturday and haven't unloaded the bike to pull it apart yet. Some pretty nasty carnage though.












BigIzzy said:


> looks really good, what kind of pipe is that, really like the clean look too it


It's just regular white PVC pipe. The fittings are held together by small pieces of pipe to keep the smooth look. The also pop off the threaded couplers at the bottom in case of a roll over. And yes they work just like I designed them, LOL. Gotta love those "accidental" tests. The threaded fittings hold the snorkels tight to the pod and the center snorkel is rigid with a 2" rubber coupler to the airbox to keep everything from shaking or wobbling. Simply pop the snorkels off, unscrew the threaded fittings and everything comes apart in sections. Very easy to work on.


----------



## Shrek37 (Apr 28, 2010)

NICE... When you gonna make a trip and ride with us?:nutkick:


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

*WEAKSAUCE*


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Your just jealous Thomas!

I will see what we can do about a trip to red creek. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

Only **** double post

...i'm just sayin


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

coker6365 said:


> Thanks guys. Sorry the bike isn't any cleaner than that. I broke an axle Saturday and haven't unloaded the bike to pull it apart yet. Some pretty nasty carnage though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did ya find room for all of that under there?


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

its hard but very doable...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i like the looks of that


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

stockshdime said:


> its hard but very doable...


Yeah, there is a local shop that does them very similar, I have tried to pick his brain, but he's hush hush, gotta good thing goin for himself.

Last Outty I was a part of didn't look like that. Jus sayin. Good job guys:rockn:


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

coker6365 said:


> Thanks guys. Sorry the bike isn't any cleaner than that. I broke an axle Saturday and haven't unloaded the bike to pull it apart yet. Some pretty nasty carnage though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I got one on my Cat that looks like that. I love when you shatter a cup, it makes you feel like you have accomplished something worth talkin about.

Plumbing work looks great too.:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Talk about Exploding!!!! Wow!


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Heres mine it was a rear inner. We has deem skillz Coker.


----------

